
Artificial intelligence is evolving all by itself - jonbaer
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2020/04/artificial-intelligence-evolving-all-itself
======
7thaccount
This process seems to just use common genetic algorithm or evolutionary
computing techniques (not new), and applies to AI models, which I'm sure has
already been done before. Can someone point out what I'm missing?

~~~
switch11
you are not missing anything

Most AI 'experts' take things that are very specifically NOT INTELLIGENCE

such as

Machine Learning Big Data Evolutionary Algorithms Neural Networks

and pretend they are 'the machines becoming sentient and intelligent'

 __ __At some level it is sort of understandable - that 's how they can get a
lot of funding

at the same time

it's ridiculous from both a scientific standpoint and from a programming
standpoint

